# Algun seguidor de tension integrado?



## gamba123 (Jun 7, 2008)

Buenas, tengo un proyectillo entre manos y me gustaria que me ayudarias, ya que estoy buscando un circuito integrado especifico para usar como seguidor de tension.

Las caracteristicas que me interesan serian las siguientes

-ya que seria para una aplicacion de audio y debido que voy a trabajar en pequeña señal, que tenga un ancho de banda superior a 20KH (aqui no creo que halla problema), el slewrate supongo que no me interesa tanto al ser pequeña señal (corregidme si me equivoco...)

-Que sea capaz de alimentarse entre 5 y GND y de tamaño reducido (un dip de esos de 8 patas o algo asi pequeño)

-Que tenga una alta  impedancia de entrada y baja impedacia de salida, obviamente, cuanto mas ideal mejor

Conoceis algun integrado que pueda servirme y que pueda encontrarse en tienda? (vivo en madrid)

El circuito en cuestion lo tengo montado de momento con un tl081 usado como seguidor de tension y no parece funcionar mal, pero dado ha que no tengo osciloscopio no puedo observar si se me intruduce o no distorsion en el circuito, y supongo q la salucion del TL081 no es la mas ideal al ser mas un operacional de tipo generico no?

Gracias por adelantado!


----------



## gamba123 (Jun 8, 2008)

quizas seria buena idea usar un FET como seguidor de tension y adaptador de impedancias? si es asi, como debería hacerlo?


----------



## keith_emerson (Ago 29, 2008)

te iba a decir tl081...hoy tuve que usarlo para un proyecto de audio en la facultad y anda muy bien, con un ancho de banda bastante grande y encima tiene entrada jfet de 1Gohm


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 30, 2008)

gamba123 dijo:
			
		

> Buenas, tengo un proyectillo entre manos y me gustaria que me ayudarias, ya que estoy buscando un circuito integrado especifico para usar como seguidor de tension.
> 
> Las caracteristicas que me interesan serian las siguientes
> 
> -ya que seria para una aplicacion de audio y debido que voy a trabajar en pequeña señal, que tenga un ancho de banda superior a 20KH (aqui no creo que halla problema), *el slewrate supongo que no me interesa tanto al ser pequeña señal* (corregidme si me equivoco...)



Que la señal sea de bajo valor no tiene nada que ver con el Slew Rate (Velocidad o tasa de crecimiento)



> -Que sea capaz de alimentarse entre 5 y GND y de tamaño reducido (un dip de esos de 8 patas o algo asi pequeño)



Casi todos los operacionales simples vienen en DIP 8, Con los 5V no habría problema, pero esta un poco "justo"



> -Que tenga una alta  impedancia de entrada y baja impedacia de salida, obviamente, cuanto mas ideal mejor



¿ Que tan alta ? ¿ Por que debe ser tan alta ?

CA 3140: 1,5 TOhms 
TL 071: 1TOhm



> Conoceis algun integrado que pueda servirme y que pueda encontrarse en tienda? (vivo en madrid)



Si, un par de cientos, dependerá de que impedancia necesitas, cualquier integrado (Incluso con entrada bipolar) te da unos 300KOhms de impedancia de entrada.
Para audio eso es más que suficiente


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 30, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> gamba123 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si tiene que ver.  Una señal senoidal de 15V de amplitud tiene velocidades de crecimiento mayores que una de 1V.


Por ejemplo con una señal senoidal de 0.5 V de amplitud y 20kHz, la maxima velocidad de crecimiento es cuando pasa por 0 y vale:
MaxVel = 2*pi*frec*Amplitud = 0.06 V/uS
Un berreton 741 tiene de Slew Rate 0.5 V/uS --> andaria.

Pero si se tratara de 15V de amplitud la maxima velocidad de crecimiento de la señal seria 1.88 V/uS --> ya no va el 741.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 30, 2008)

En efecto, me exprese mal.
Como la aplicación es de audio y baja señal no me pareció que fuera (En este caso) relevante.

Prometo no volver a hacerlo hasta dentro un rato.


----------



## bruno_nqn (Ago 30, 2008)

hola q tal les qeria preguntar si alguien me puede dar una mano con una duda q tengo... les comento q estoy por terminar el amplificador q empece hace ya rato de 50+50W q lo voy a usar para conectarle 2 guitarras (el preamplificador ya lo hice con el tda1524) pero no qiero conectar una guitarra por canal puesto q estaria usando la mitad de la potencia por cada guitarra y por este motivo le qeria agregar un amplificador sumador de 2 entradas q ya consegui un circuito con fets (bastante simple) pero me dijeron q le tengo q agregar un adaptador de impedancias y no se como elegirlo... el 741 bastara? por favor si alguien sabe me podria echar una mano? Gracias!


----------

